

Schneier on lock-in - brlittle
http://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2008/02/lockin.html?

======
davidw
The way to combat lock in as a consumer is to negotiate a good deal for
yourself _before_ you sign up and get locked in - according to Varian and
Shapiro, whose book he cites.

------
ced
> Economists Carl Shapiro and Hal Varian even proved that the value of a
> software company is the total lock-in

How much lock-in does _your_ start-up have?

~~~
xirium
Does lock-in include FUD? Does FUD include providing the best service?

I worked for a company which was insanely profitable but it had almost no
lock-in. However, the boss took it as a personal affront if you didn't have
success with the product that he designed. Therefore, it was widely regarded
that you'd have most success if you bought from that company.

------
xirium
Friends don't let friends do DRM.

~~~
marcus
I agree with one exception, DRM that is designed to keep a company's trade
secrets secret. Encountered a few startups building DRM for that purpose and I
have to say that I don't find it offensive.

Data leakage is a serious problem for many companies and DRMing its key data
is a good solution.

Although it is technologically impossible to create a bullet proof DRM and DRM
as a whole is a rotten concept, at least these things can be "fool" proof and
prevent accidental leakage.

